# Composity Acoustics?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would like to try some of these but I don't remember seeing any at the stores I've been in.

Have any of you had a chance to play one or perhaps even own one? In the video below, it sounds quite a bit brighter than the average wooden acoustic. Any thoughts on the sound?

[video=youtube;A8GY_HAYq_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8GY_HAYq_M[/video]

[video=youtube;rYHAOD2g0GY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYHAOD2g0GY[/video]

[video=youtube;2QbH8_GnU5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QbH8_GnU5k[/video]


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I tried one a while back at Cosmo in Richmond Hill. I was disappointed by how good it sounded and how easily it played. 

You can read my full review here:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?56232-Composite-Acoustics-So-Wrong-And-Yet

The thing that struck me most was the astonishing dynamic range - from whisper quiet to frighteningly loud.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bw66 said:


> I tried one a while back at Cosmo in Richmond Hill. I was disappointed by how good it sounded and how easily it played.
> 
> _*You can read my full review here:*_
> 
> ...


I remember that thread now that I went over it again. Thanks for the link.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Composite acoustics are owned by Peavey. Any peavey dealer has access to them.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I bought a Rainsong at Axe Music in Calgary a couple of years ago, if you are considering composite guitars, you should really check them out, too. I didn't even make it to try the Composite Acoustic guitars after the Rainsong. I read a million reviews about the graphite and carbon fiber guitars, heard the naysayers complain about their " unnatural, brittle tone", "non-traditional acoustic tone", " my Martin sounds a million times better", blah, blah blah. I have taken it to many jams, rehearsals, campfires, and impromptu sessions, and I can honestly tell you that I have never heard anyone complain about the tone. It is amazingly articulate and bright, has a dynamic range that is simply amazing, holds its tune and action regardless of weather, humidity, stage lighting, etc, and is fantastic through a DI into the PA, thanks to Fishman electronics. I am currently stashing cash for a 12 string, and hoping they will make mandolins some day. Go and try one, while they are non traditional in construction materials and techniques, they are tremendously satisfying to play, hear, and own. i would be curious to hear what you think after you can spend some time with one!

Regards,


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I picked up a little Martin DCX model i think its called about 8 years ago and while the top is spruce, the body is composite. I tried out every guitar in 3 shops from Takamines to Gibson and came out with this one.
It sounds good,period and when plugged in,even better, The neck is made out of laminated pieces of wood, very sturdy. I have compared it with my buddy's guitars and it holds its own even when compared to higher end instruments. I dont hang on to my guitars for long and this is the only one i have kept for all these years.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I just noticed I called this thread "Composity Acoustics".:sEm_oops: I meant Composite. That's what happens, I guess, when I start threads late at night.:sSig_DOH:[h=1][/h]


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

or you forgot your glasses?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> or you forgot your glasses?


How did you know I wear glasses and often forget them? Ha! Ha!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen them locally at a couple of stores.
They can sound good.
They're a bit different than wood guitars but the main drawback for me is the price for most of them.
I'm sure some of them are worth it though.
I wouldn't mind one at all.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bw66 said:


> I tried one a while back at Cosmo in Richmond Hill. I was disappointed by how good it sounded and how easily it played.
> 
> You can read my full review here:
> 
> ...


Do you know if they still carry them? I'll try to pop by this week to check them out.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't been there in a while, but I don't know why they would stop carrying them. They were upstairs in the acoustic room.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I was at Cosmo last weekend. They still have them. Now on the upstairs landing, outside the acoustic room.

Sent from my EGQ307 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I have played a few of the Composite Acoustics at Long & McQuade (though I haven't seen them there in a while) and was pleasantly surprised. They sounded much better than I had anticipated. Though, as others have mentioned, the price tag keeps them out of my collection for now. Hopefully over the next few years the price will come down a bit to make them a little more accessible to my budgetary concerns.

Still looking to try out a Rainsong . . .


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been a Composite Acoustics dealer for nearly 10 years. Long before Peavey picked up the line. I like them a lot. You should try them (and try the Rainsongs) The Rainsong and CAs are the more easily tracked down. Frankly, I prefer the CA guitars, but I also prefer Martins to Taylor and Gibson.  We all have our preferences. A properly set up composite guitar will play as well, or better than anything. The Bluegrass guys seem to like the CAs; and these guys have big ears.

I think any touring professional that doesn't at least try these guitars should give their head a very hard shake. They don't care about 100% humidity. They don't care about 120 deg F. (or C) They don't care about -40, they just keep plugging away.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got a Composite Cargo and have had it for about 6 years. Its an amazing travel guitar and has been all over the world with me. Still plays and sounds great since the day I bought it. Its been in 50+ degree heat in India and has been gate checked a couple of times -- no issues whatsoever. It sits in my office where I don't have the ability to regulate humidity.


----------



## klarakos (Aug 4, 2014)

Composite acoustics are owned by Peavey. Any peavey dealer has access to them.
_______________
daily deals, online shopping sites, hot deals, best deals


----------

